# Anti pedestrian build.



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I was expecting spikes on the bumper and knives on the wheels like on Ben Hur with a thread title like this...


----------



## 1.4TheRoad (Apr 16, 2015)

Once I'm out of warranty.


----------



## 1.4TheRoad (Apr 16, 2015)

Night ride test.


Painting the sky on the road.









Some train loading building.










And a more detailed view of the lights in action.

[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/2g2rwucr1tbtf3o/20150602_214232.mp4?dl=0[/video]


And a glare pic just so people can distinguish the difference on this phone camera.











I'm going to have to start carrying around my dslr, this was kinda fun. Phone camera doesn't do it justice though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I was expecting spikes on the bumper and knives on the wheels like on Ben Hur with a thread title like this...


I was just looking for a hood ornament that fails to retract when the car comes in contact with a pedestrian. 

Legit Rolls Royce Recall


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I was expecting spikes on the bumper and knives on the wheels like on Ben Hur with a thread title like this...


I was hoping for the same thing. My mind was going as far as mad max


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

love the ubar headlights but can't justify the money for them. best price i've found is $766.00 in canada. i can do a retrofit for cheaper than that.


----------



## 1.4TheRoad (Apr 16, 2015)

You guys are silly. I should probably change the thread name. Edit: forgot I'm not a mod here.

Headlights should be easily found for 400$ even in canada

Moar non phone pics cause hoar.


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sweet looking ride. When you mentioned anti pedestrian I was thinking of the old video game of Carmageddon, where the intent is to race, crash your opponents up or kill all the pedestrians on a given level. Great therapy for those of us with no internal road rage outlet. &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## kprice8 (May 28, 2015)

Where's the Death Race Styling? imeanhonestly?

Here's what I did to mine....


----------



## StealthBlu (Jul 13, 2015)

1.4TheRoad said:


> You guys are silly. I should probably change the thread name. Edit: forgot I'm not a mod here.
> 
> Headlights should be easily found for 400$ even in canada
> 
> Moar non phone pics cause hoar.


Could you link me the lights? Looks awesome btw


----------

